# 70 years ago today



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Spare a thought gents - a lot of brave souls were lost 70 years ago today when HMS HOOD was lost. Not to forget those on The Bismark a few days later.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

For OUR today they gave their tomorrow.
Rip gentlemen.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob Dylan born today, 70 years ago. Wonder what he might have about Hood and Bismarck.

Regards Malky


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

If Dylan had written about it the lyrics wouldn't matter, no one would understand them anyway !
RIP to all those souls on both ships and on all ships during those rotten times.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Rest in Peace.

S2182


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Rest in Peace -
Stan


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes indeed - rest in peace> Remeber hearing the news when I was on HMS Conway in the Menai Straits.
Glad to see you're still posting Stan.!


----------



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any mention of HMS Hood always reminds me of my late Auntie Molly who was a "postwoman" during WW2 in a village near Portsmouth. She had the duty of delivering telegrams to some of the families of the crew - all of whom knew what had occurred by the time she appeared on their doorstep.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what happened to the few (6-7 I think or was it 3?) survivors of HMS Hood in later life? Were they awarded any decoration, did they go back to sea for rest of W.W.2, same same the Bismark survivors? I did see a do***entary after the Bismark was found where some of the latter went out to the site with Ballard & held a service & were interviewed. A couple were almost in tears remembering that they had been saved by the RN telling how well they were treated & recalling how sad it was that the rest had to be left in water due to a submarine alert. The Prinz Eugen out of interest is in Bikini (Atoll) Lagoon Micronesia, we have dived her. she is upside down with forward gun turrets having fallen off when she turned turtle, bow in about 140-60', her stern is above water. She was used along with a number of other vessels including a US aircraft carrier which we have also dived, Japanese battleship, cargo vessels & a sub in the U.S. Hydrogen bomb tests there. Experienced divers can penetrate her which we have, also swum through the bridge, pretty spooky let me tell you.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

May they rest in peace indeed - they will almost certainly be being remembered at Boldre today, see http://hmshood.com/hoodtoday/boldre.htm

Well worth a visit if you are in the New Forest or Lymington areas.

Jack


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

Leratty said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the few (6-7 I think or was it 3?) survivors of HMS Hood in later life? Were they awarded any decoration, did they go back to sea for rest of W.W.2, same same the Bismark survivors? I did see a do***entary after the Bismark was found where some of the latter went out to the site with Ballard & held a service & were interviewed. A couple were almost in tears remembering that they had been saved by the RN telling how well they were treated & recalling how sad it was that the rest had to be left in water due to a submarine alert. The Prinz Eugen out of interest is in Bikini (Atoll) Lagoon Micronesia, we have dived her. she is upside down with forward gun turrets having fallen off when she turned turtle, bow in about 140-60', her stern is above water. She was used along with a number of other vessels including a US aircraft carrier which we have also dived, Japanese battleship, cargo vessels & a sub in the U.S. Hydrogen bomb tests there. Experienced divers can penetrate her which we have, also swum through the bridge, pretty spooky let me tell you.


The last survivor of HMS Hood died in 2008, his obituary is here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/3140770/Ted-Briggs.html


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Morning Joe Q, thanks so much for that much appreciated. I wonder if indeed the salvo that caused the deck penetration was as implied in that obit "deliberately fired to exploit her weakness"? I am not sure but interesting anyway.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

I have just read with some amazement and discust that a scheme has been put forward, and approved by the powers that be, to allow an American entrepeneur to raise the bell from HMS HOOD and put it on display. Is it me or is this not a blatant case of grave robbing and profiteering. As one who lost a family member in this action I am horrified to think what they will allow next. I wonder what the American government would say if this guy wanted to remove articles of interest from the USS ARIZONA for instance.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

The HOOD association is backing it and the Royal Navy museum is to show and keep it, the American is doing it for free, so people should be getting the story right and thanking him not pulling him to pieces, as said better brought up than stolen by some collectors, the story is on this Hood site http://hmshood.com/association/archi...s/bell2012.htm


----------

